# Audible-Cloud Storage?



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just ordered the Kindle Fire HD 7 (16G) .  My concern is the many audiobooks on my Audible.com account, will they be stored on my device or are they stored in the Amazon cloud?  Or do I have the choice where?

I can't seem to find a clear answer on the net.

Thanks
.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine show storage in the cloud.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

They are stored on Amazon's servers, but do not count against your Amazon Cloud, the same as your books. 

Cloud storage is for personal documents and stuff I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

redshift1 said:


> Just ordered the Kindle Fire HD 7 (16G) . My concern is the many audiobooks on my Audible.com account, will they be stored on my device or are they stored in the Amazon cloud? Or do I have the choice where?
> 
> I can't seem to find a clear answer on the net.
> 
> ...


They start out as Cloud storage, though not counted against your limit. You can download individual audiobooks. If you have a lot of them, you may not be able to put them all on your Fire due to space limitations, but you can choose.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I download books as I listen to them and delete when I'm finished. I used to keep them them on there, but I have hundreds of them now. They take up way too much space.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I am an Audible customer dating all the way back to 2000 or so.

All of my purchases of the past 12-13 years are still available to me on Audible. All of them.

Long before it was an Amazon-owned company, Audible was at the forefront of cloud storage and "permanent digital purchases," long before the marketing department of Apple came up with the term "cloud storage." 

So don't fret... whether your audiobooks are in the Amazon Cloud or not, they're in the Audible cloud.

It's so rock-solid that even after one author pulled her novels off Audible in about 2004, after offering them for about three months... MY copy of her novel that's no longer available, is still there and available to me, because I bought it when it was available.

In all that time, I've had not one problem with the Audible cloud. Not a single one in 12-13 years.

Can't even say THAT about iTunes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Craig said.  Although it may be to your benefit to log in to Audible and link your Amazon account with your Audible account.  It's easy and ensures all of your Audible books will be readily accessible.

Betsy


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for responding, question answered...


----------

